# BTCC on ITV 4



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The new season of the BTCC is now on ITV 4 Looking forward to the first heat beginning . Anyone a fan of BTCC?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I forgot all about it. Tuning in now. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Me too, many thanks!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Massive BTCC fan, seems like an age since the season finished last year.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Just watched Race 1, good competitive race made ven more lively due to the weather.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Ready for Race 2 ?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if the cars are set up softer for the dampness, but the cars look much softer than before. They are dipping under the brakes and the body roll looks much more than normal.

A surprisingly action free race so far. I don't like Brands Hatch Indy. Its too short.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The 3 series is far too fast. 

I was about to say Sutton finished 2nd. Strange that the timing needed corrected.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm intrigued by that second race, considering BMW have been absent from BTCC for a while, it's a good start for them. The Honda had a sizeable lead to begin with but faded towards the end.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just tuned in, bang on time for the Clio's!!

Thanks for the heads up SB!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Just tuned in, bang on time for the Clio's!!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up SB!!


See how that Clio almost spun out, what a great recovery and composure to stay in the race.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> See how that Clio almost spun out, what a great recovery and composure to stay in the race.


Yes pal, great control indeed.

Looks like a difficult track to drive today after seeing the Ginetta go straight into the tyre wall.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Massive fan and got it recorded to watch later on - hoping to try to get to a meet again this year :thumb:

Some superb racing over the series


----------



## TomCatUK (Oct 4, 2018)

Kerr said:


> A surprisingly action free race so far. I don't like Brands Hatch Indy. Its too short.


I love it for this reason. As a spectator it's great as you can sit any where and see everything.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I forgot it's on TV again today.


----------

